# rectal ectropion



## debaloia (Jun 11, 2009)

I never heard of rectal ectropion.  Surgeon also did excision of external hemorrhoids X 2, bilateral pudendal nerve block, exam under anesthesia.

I came up with cpt 46250 only because the nerve block and the exam under anesthesia are bundled.

Not quite sure what to do about the repair of ectopion.  Has anyone seen this term as applied to the rectal area?

thanks


----------

